# G-Codes



## briancieslar (Mar 3, 2008)

hello how do i get g-codes for my medion dvd recorder with 360gb hdd what i got for $300 from aldi, i like a g codes to cut tv ads when i like to record a tv show or a movie, i don't like recording manually recording and pausing, like my dvd recorder record movies or tv show without ads, pls help me if u can


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I'm afraid I don't understand what you're asking for, but I'm pretty sure it's not a tech-related news article. You'll want to choose a more appropriate forum for your question. Thanks!


----------

